# SSG Derek Farley



## racing_kitty (Aug 18, 2010)

The EOD community has lost another one of our own.  SSG Derek Farley was killed Tuesday morning while attempting to disarm an IED.  He was only a week away from going home.  While I didn't know him personally, he served as an outstanding team leader to some of my friends.  Please keep his family, friends, and EOD brethren in your prayers today.


Fair winds and following seas, SSG Farley.  Thank you for your knowledge, time, and sacrifice.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2010)

My condolences.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Dame (Aug 18, 2010)

Rest in peace.

And prayers for you, RK.


----------



## Bellona (Aug 18, 2010)

My prayers go out to his fmaily and friends and to you as well RK.

RIP!


----------



## car (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## EOD (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP Brother.


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2010)

That Sucks...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP — SSG Farley. Thank you for your knowledge, time, and sacrifice.


----------



## QC (Aug 18, 2010)

May the road rise to meet you.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Aug 19, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 19, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 19, 2010)

Rest easy Warrior. A person who does that job has BIG balls, I salute.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2010)

R.I.P. and be safe R.K.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP


----------



## scout7 (Jan 17, 2011)

RIP!!!


----------

